# January 2018 Theme Voting



## kilroy214 (Dec 28, 2017)

What prompt would you like to see in January.


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 28, 2017)

Fun!


----------



## godofwine (Dec 29, 2017)

Never Bend Over is likely going to win, but I'd have so much fun with Just Let Me Die. So many potential directions to work with. I'm a veteran so there is that route, or...


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 29, 2017)

"Just Let Me Die" is pretty much the theme of 90% of the stories written for the LM over time, if you think about it. Those types of prompts which allow for tangential connection to any story are not my favorite. I like when you can tell if the author put any thought at all into incorporating the prompt. Much like "Saturday Night in the City of the Dead," or "When a Good Man Falls," or "First One to Die," or "Here Today, Gone Tomorrow," or "When the Clock Stops," etc.; all of these occupy much the same creative space, for me personally. I like to think we can do better and explore less common territory. Let the prompt actually make you think. Many will disagree, no doubt. 

"Never Bend Over" is perfect in that way, because I believe it will require the gentle stretching of your creative capacity to write about, which is sort of the point of all this.


----------

